# lighting problem w/ brakes



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

ok....i have a bizzare problem that's happening w/ my 95 altima. The brake lights are kind of funky. with the headlights turned off everything is normal except when the brake pedal is pressed the interior dash lights and the parking lights come on????

when the headlights are turned on (inc. parking light setting) all the lights work. when i say all the lights i mean all the lights come on. all the brake lights come on including the 3rd brake light and the regular brake lights even the 2 filiment. now when you press the brake pedal the lights do get brighter but the 3rd brake light never turnes off while the headlights are in the on position.

could anyone please tell me where to start this mess?? i've checked most of the wires under the dash and they all look fairly good. could some fuse be causing this or a ground or maybe a short. could someone please guide me to the best procedure for diagnosing this problem.

thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

2drcam said:


> ok....i have a bizzare problem that's happening w/ my 95 altima. The brake lights are kind of funky. with the headlights turned off everything is normal except when the brake pedal is pressed the interior dash lights and the parking lights come on????
> 
> when the headlights are turned on (inc. parking light setting) all the lights work. when i say all the lights i mean all the lights come on. all the brake lights come on including the 3rd brake light and the regular brake lights even the 2 filiment. now when you press the brake pedal the lights do get brighter but the 3rd brake light never turnes off while the headlights are in the on position.
> 
> ...


This should be an easy one. Replace ALL of your tailights bulbs and make sure they're all the same brand. Also, make sure that you have 2 filament bulbs where they're supposed to go. Most likely the bottom of the dual filament bulbs, in your car, have melted and fused together, causing your problems. I've had this happen before... :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree the taillight bulbs can cause most of the problems you listed. However, the interior lights coming on is something I would have to look at a schematic for...
The only thing I see is a common fuse for them which I don't know how that would cause that problem. You might pull the fuse for each circuit to see if there is a way you can isolate a short.

Troy


----------



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

OMG...whoever owned this car before was a crackhead!!!!

Don't laugh at me but i figured out the problem. The idiot who owned the car before me put the wrong bulb in the tail light. he put an 1156 bulb which is a single prong outlet and the altima takes an 1157 which is a double prong outlet. so what was happening is the single prong outlet was shorting out the double prong outlet and casuing the lights to stay on!!!

ahhhhh....thanks for the help though, because if i never bought the bulbs i would have never thought to look so by replacing the bulbs i discovered it..


THANK YOU


----------

